# Rescue kittens ready soon



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am pleased to say the tortie girl will be ready for her new home from Monday and the blue tabby boy will be ready for his new home in 3 weeks.
Adoption fee will be £50 per kitten, both will have their first vaccination and a full vet health check.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are both gorgeous CC. danniandnala said she wants a blue (grey) kitten


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww they are both gorgeous cc...thanks cg xxx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww keep looking at the pics xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Aww keep looking at the pics xx


the little blue tabby looks just like my bluey did when he was a kitten. he's gorgeous now even if i do say so myself. is your hubby in a good mood, could you convince him that you need another


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww they are both so pretty, very cute and i am sure they will find homes very soon. _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo of Buzz, desperate for a home of his own.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> New photo of Buzz, desperate for a home of his own.


he's lovely CC, i'm sure he'll find his forever home very soon. has the other one been re-homed now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, rehoming has come to a stand still, not sure why.

Bailey is back due to his weepy eye, poor baby is desperate for a home.
Tortie kitten is adorable, she purrs all day, loves playing and cuddles, why she is still in rescue i dont know.
Buzz he is gorgeous, placid adores everybody, cats, children dogs but no interest in him.

If i advertised him on gumtree for £100 im sure many people would want him then but for reasons we all know of which is not going to happen.

Have a stray cat coming in soon and i have no space for him, worried about this cat as he is in desperate need or a rescue space.

Why are nobody rescuing cats/kittens?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i wonder if bailey was stressed and that was why his eye was weeping again. that seemed to happen here after the long journey but it settled down when he relaxed. i know what you mean about gumtree. blue's normally fly out but like you say, for the wrong reasons. get nagging danni, she wanted a blue so we'll have to convince her he needs to be with her.
i think a lot of the problem is that there are so many being given away on sites like gumtree. a lot of people will take the freebies instead of going to rescues - even though they have no idea how healthy they will be etc.
could you perhaps put an advert about your rescue in pets at home and other large pet stores with notice boards and also send posters to all the vets in a certain distance of your home if you haven't already done this. at least if someone comes to you via a poster in the vets, you know they do actually go to the vets when needed.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m sure the right owner is out there somewhere, we just need to lookout for people looking for cats here


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope they all get homes soon, sorry I've been banned from having more than three. 

Re-homing is probably slow at the moment because so many people are on holiday or about to go. People won't want to get a new pet then go away a week later and leave the poor thing in a cattery so soon. Even people who aren't going away are probably going on days out with the kids while they're on holiday. 

Hopefully things will pick up when the schools go back and holiday season's over.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Hope they all get homes soon, sorry I've been banned from having more than three.
> 
> Re-homing is probably slow at the moment because so many people are on holiday or about to go. People won't want to get a new pet then go away a week later and leave the poor thing in a cattery so soon. Even people who aren't going away are probably going on days out with the kids while they're on holiday.
> 
> Hopefully things will pick up when the schools go back and holiday season's over.


my son used to work in a rescue and it was always slow during the holidays. like you say, hopefully things will pick up when the kids go back to school


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course i am a fool (no comment needed thankyou), people are on holiday.
Never having had a holiday this was the last thought i had  yes going to put the cats photo's at the vets and see if this also helps.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Awww, they're gorgeous CC  Sometimes I _so_ wish I had the room for more than one!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Of course i am a fool (no comment needed thankyou), people are on holiday.
> Never having had a holiday this was the last thought i had  yes going to put the cats photo's at the vets and see if this also helps.


if there are several vets in the area i would ask all of them if you could send them details of cats/kittens looking for homes. my vet does this for local rescues around here. it may help. good luck finding them homes


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have now emailed all vets in my area so hoping even if the adults dont find homes the kittens should.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

let's hope this gets things moving again for you


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Gonna keep showing Chris the pics really gorgeous kitties xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Keeping paws crossed for you Danni


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Was going to say cc it will be cause of the hols its also very slow on my own kitten sales this time of year,horrible time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not jumping with excitement just yet but have had afew enquiries regarding the 2 kittens.

Adults are always so much slower and i did forget people have holidays, sadly i dont but never mind, wouldnt know where to go anyway.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

How many adults are ready to go right now, CC? Can only see a few on your website? Though I'm not sure how big your facility is...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Adults right now only Bailey.
Have a white stray coming in soon so he will be ready to go straight away as somebody is having a vet check done for me before he comes in.

Have 2 pregnant girls but they wont be ready for 10 weeks.
2 kittens ready soon, one is ready now the other in 2 weeks.
Another adult could be ready in a weeks time but i need my vet to give the go ahead and shes on holiday this week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Delighted to say Buzz has now found his new family, he will leave once he is ready.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Delighted to say Buzz has now found his new family, he will leave once he is ready.


that's brilliant newsCC:thumbup: another kitten will soon be in their forever home


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Delighted to say Buzz has now found his new family, he will leave once he is ready.


Excellent! I'm sure Loreal will find a place soon, I know I'm totally in love with her  If wishes were kittens... *sigh* :001_wub:


----------



## Tictoc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Where abouts are you? ( I was going to ask around incase I knew anyone who wanted a cat) x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cynical head on tonight ....... be careful folks ........ I could be wrong , i could be right ........... i apologise in advance


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am delighted to say Loreal is now on hold, she may have found her very special home, cant promise she will be good as she is a tortie but she is very affectionate and full of energy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news i'll keep my fingers crossed for everything to work out


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fabby news, CC. She couldn't have a better potential home either! Lucky kitten!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Loreal had a vet health check today, perfectly healthy and weighs 1.82kgs at 10 weeks old, have a feeling she may be a big beautiful girl.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Loreal had a vet health check today, perfectly healthy and weighs 1.82kgs at 10 weeks old, have a feeling she may be a big beautiful girl.


that's good to hear CC. can't wait to see more of her when she settles into her new home


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My goodness, CC. Are you feeding them miracle grow or something? That's humungus!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She does eat well but tiny framed, didnt expect her to weigh that much, she eats Bozita and Carny plus NI but only with syrup on.


----------

